# mi sono operato



## Kraus

Ciao a tutti!

Perché si dice "mi sono operato" (di appendicite ecc.) anziché "mi hanno operato" o "mi sono fatto operare"? Forse si tratta d'una forma di egocentrismo?


----------



## etymologist

Ciao. Personalmente mi risulta che si dica "mi sono fatto operare".  Se dici "mi sono operato" in forma riflessiva, sembra che l'operazione te la sei fatta da solo 




Kraus said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> Perché si dice "mi sono operato" (di appendicite ecc.) anziché "mi hanno operato" o "mi sono fatto operare"? Forse si tratta d'una forma di egocentrismo?


----------



## Kraus

Infatti: anche secondo me sarebbe ammissibile solo nel caso che il soggetto sia un chirurgo che si stia operando un'ernia o l'appendice. Invece si usa spesso questa forma riflessiva per dire "mi sono fatto operare", ma l'uso va spesso contro le regole.


----------



## sabrinita85

Già... bel quesito...
In effetti, ora che ci penso si dice anche: 
"mi sono fatto le analisi"
"mi sono fatto le lastre"
"mi sono fatto la risonanza magnetica"

E tutto come se ci fossimo fatti da soli queste cose...
desiderio represso di fare i dottori?


----------



## etymologist

No, credo che sia più pigrizia che rimpianto di scelta professionale.  Specialmente nel linguaggio parlato, c'è un po' la tendenza a semplificare;  non credo siano molti a dire:

mi sono fatto fare ...



sabrinita85 said:


> Già... bel quesito...
> In effetti, ora che ci penso si dice anche:
> "mi sono fatto le analisi"
> "mi sono fatto le lastre"
> "mi sono fatto la risonanza magnetica"
> 
> E tutto come se ci fossimo fatti da soli queste cose...
> desiderio represso di fare i dottori?


----------



## sabrinita85

etymologist said:


> No, credo che sia più pigrizia che rimpianto di scelta professionale.  Specialmente nel linguaggio parlato, c'è un po' la tendenza a semplificare;  non credo siano molti a dire:
> 
> mi sono fatto fare ...



Dici che sia dovuto a pigrizia?
Uhmm, chissà se qualcuno è in grado di svelarci l'arcano (non quello di Saer, eh)!


----------



## micro

Non credo che sia dovuto a pigrizia, almeno per le operazioni, dal momento che dire "mi sono operato" comporta circa la stessa fatica che dire "mi hanno operato" (anche se "mi sono fatto operare" è molto più complicato).

Cercando in Internet, ho trovato:

_mi sono operato _658 volte
_mi sono operata_ 733 volte
----
1391

_mi hanno operato _826 volte
_mi hanno operata_ 1740 volte
----
2566

La seconda forma è più frequente! (tuttavia "mi opero" compare più di 9000 volte, contro le sole 632 di "mi operano").
Inoltre, gli uomini parlano meno volentieri delle loro operazioni, ma quelli che lo fanno sono più propensi ad attribuirsi il lavoro del chirurgo


----------



## Cosol

Bhe' questo c'è anche nelle frasi come_ Come ti chiami?_. dove sarebbe più logico dire _Come ti chiamano?_ o _Come sei chiamato?_. Ho letto da qualche parte che non ricordo, che questo uso del Riflessivo è corretto, e che si chiama _Falso riflessivo_. Ma non vorrei sabgliarmi.


----------



## claudine2006

In effetti, è abbastanza comune sentir dire "mi sono operato" ed altre espressioni simili. Non avevo mai notato cosa in realtà significasse...


----------



## orchidea

Sono d'accordo con etymologist.
E' una questione di pigrizia: "mi sono operato" indica più la situazione di aver subito un'operazione piuttosto che essersela fatta da sé. Diciamo che è più veloce e sintetico rispetto a "ho subito un'operazione...", "sono stato sottoposto ad un'operazione di...". 
Forse perchè tendiamo a mettere l'accento su una nostra sofferenza, piuttosto che sul lavoro degli altri, in questo caso dei dottori! (v. "mi hanno operato"...)


----------



## sabrinita85

Però "mi hanno operato" e "mi sono operato" richiedono lo stesso sforzo per pronunciarle... eppure "mi hanno operato" sembrerebbe più logico.


----------



## Necsus

Kraus said:
			
		

> Perché si dice "mi sono operato" (di appendicite ecc.) anziché "mi hanno operato" o "mi sono fatto operare"? Forse si tratta d'una forma di egocentrismo?


In realtà credo che egocentrismo, pigrizia, sofferenza, o falsità non c'entrino moltissimo: "operarsi" è compreso tra i verbi con valore di _intransitivi pronominali_ (anche se spesso la forma semplice è transitiva), nei quali il pronome atono 'si' non ha valore riflessivo, né diretto, né indiretto, né reciproco, ma è semplicemente una componente formale del verbo, e può essere obbligatoria (come in _pentirsi_), o facoltativa (come in _ricordarsi_). 
Quando il 'si' è obbligatorio, la forma è riconoscibile dal fatto che è impossibile sostituire il pronome con la corrispondente forma tonica, p.e. in _pentirsi_ = _mi pento_ non può diventare né _pento me stesso_ (riflessivo diretto), né _pento a me stesso_ (riflessivo indiretto), e ovviamente non può trattarsi di un riflessivo reciproco, essendovi un unico soggetto; quando il 'si' non è obbligatorio, il fatto che venga messo fa assumere una diversa costruzione o una diversa sfumatura di significato.
CFR. Garzanti:
*operarsi* _v. intr. pron_. 
*1* accadere, compiersi, prodursi: _si operò in lui un cambiamento repentino_ 
*2* (_fam_.) farsi operare, sottoporsi a intervento chirurgico: _operarsi allo stomaco_, _di ernia_.


----------



## Ignorante

Kraus said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> Perché si dice "mi sono operato" (di appendicite ecc.) anziché "mi hanno operato" o "mi sono fatto operare"? Forse si tratta d'una forma di egocentrismo?


 
Secondo me è una forma dialettale convertita in italiano, nei dialetti del sud italia ci sono molti esempi.
...sta tornado di moda anche "ti ho imparato"...  

ciao e buon lunedì


----------



## claudine2006

Ignorante said:


> Secondo me è una forma dialettale convertita in italiano, nei dialetti del Sud Italia ci sono molti esempi.
> ...sta tornado di moda anche "ti ho imparato"...
> 
> ciao e buon lunedì


Ma mentre "ti ho imparato" è errato, credo che "mi sono operato" sia comunque accettato.


----------



## Ignorante

claudine2006 said:


> Ma mentre "ti ho imparato" è errato, credo che "mi sono operato" sia comunque accettato.


 

Bhè dipende... certi fachiri riescono a farlo o almeno così dicono  

Dovrebbe derivare da "m'aggio operato" (mi scusino i Napoletani) che tradotto sarebbe "mi ho operato" e poi aggiustato con il verbo "essere", per essere più Italiani  

Certamente si può anche accettare "mi sono operato", ma con qualche dubbio... penso sia più esatta la forma "sono stato operato" o "mi hanno operato".
Anche perchè l'azione non l'ho fatta io su me stesso eek: ) ma qualcun'altro su di me.

ciao


----------



## claudine2006

Ignorante said:


> Beh dipende... certi fachiri riescono a farlo o almeno così dicono
> 
> Dovrebbe derivare da "m'aggio operato" (mi scusino i Napoletani) che tradotto sarebbe "mi ho operato" e poi aggiustato con il verbo "essere", per essere più italiani
> 
> Certamente si può anche accettare "mi sono operato", ma con qualche dubbio... penso sia più esatta la forma "sono stato operato" o "mi hanno operato".
> Anche perchè l'azione non l'ho fatta io su me stesso eek: ) ma qualcun altro su di me.
> 
> ciao


----------



## Heliand

E' una sorta di forma metonimica con cui si sostituiscono azioni di natura diversa


----------



## claudine2006

Porbabilmente viene dal dialetto, ma ormai si considera "familiare" non "dialettale".
Dal De Mauro on-line:
OPERARSI
v.pronom.intr. (_io mi òpero_)
CO 
1 accadere, verificarsi: _si operò in lui un cambiamento_ 
2 fam., sottoporsi a un intervento chirurgico: _mi opero di tonsille domani_


----------



## Necsus

Auto-cito il mio post precedente (#12), forse qualcuno potrebbe trovare interessante soffermarsi sul contenuto...  


			
				Necsus said:
			
		

> In realtà credo che egocentrismo, pigrizia, sofferenza, o falsità non c'entrino moltissimo: "operarsi" è compreso tra i verbi con valore di _intransitivi pronominali_ (anche se spesso la forma semplice è transitiva), nei quali il pronome atono 'si' non ha valore riflessivo, né diretto, né indiretto, né reciproco, ma è semplicemente una componente formale del verbo, e può essere obbligatoria (come in _pentirsi_), o facoltativa (come in _ricordarsi_).
> Quando il 'si' è obbligatorio, la forma è riconoscibile dal fatto che è impossibile sostituire il pronome con la corrispondente forma tonica, p.e. in _pentirsi_ = _mi pento_ non può diventare né _pento me stesso_ (riflessivo diretto), né _pento a me stesso_ (riflessivo indiretto), e ovviamente non può trattarsi di un riflessivo reciproco, essendovi un unico soggetto; quando il 'si' non è obbligatorio, il fatto che venga messo fa assumere una diversa costruzione o una diversa sfumatura di significato.
> CFR. Garzanti:
> *operarsi* _v. intr. pron_.
> *1* accadere, compiersi, prodursi: _si operò in lui un cambiamento repentino_
> *2* (_fam_.) farsi operare, sottoporsi a intervento chirurgico: _operarsi allo stomaco_, _di ernia_.


----------



## claudine2006

Necsus said:


> Auto-cito il mio post precedente (#12), forse qualcuno potrebbe trovare interessante soffermarsi sul contenuto...


Scusa, non l'avevo visto!


----------



## Necsus

Capita...


----------



## claudine2006

Necsus said:


> Capita...


Davvero, scusami. Visto che il nostro amico Ignorante continuava ad insistere, credevo che non fosse stata ancora fatta chiarezza sul punto.


----------



## Necsus

Davvero,  non c'è problema..!


----------



## sabrinita85

Grazie per la tua spiegazione Necsus!
Come al solito, sei uno dei pochissimi, qui dentro, che risolve tutti i dubbi e che apporta solo e sempre commenti interessanti, fondati e soprattutto utili!

Accidenti che sviolinata...


----------



## claudine2006

sabrinita85 said:


> Grazie per la tua spiegazione Necsus!
> Come al solito, sei uno dei pochissimi, qui dentro, che risolve tutti i dubbi e che apporta solo e sempre commenti interessanti, fondati e soprattutto utili!
> 
> Accidenti che sviolinata...


Hai proprio ragione!


----------



## Necsus

sabrinita85 said:
			
		

> Accidenti che sviolinata...


   Prego, Sabri!


----------



## adritabares

Mi hanno fatto un intervento chirurgico.
Va male?


----------



## Necsus

adritabares said:
			
		

> Mi hanno fatto un intervento chirurgico. Va male?


No, Adriana, non è sbagliato, semplicemente non è parlato, difficilmente lo sentiresti dire. Se dovessi esprimerlo in modo formale, sarebbe "mi sono sottoposto a un intervento (chirurgico)", nel quotidiano invece si usa appunto "mi sono operato", oppure "mi hanno operato", "mi sono/hanno fatto un'operazione".  
Buona giornata!


----------



## claudine2006

adritabares said:


> Mi hanno fatto un intervento chirurgico.
> Va bene?/È incorretto/È sbagliato?


No, è accettato. È una forma colloquiale.


----------



## sabrinita85

adritabares said:


> Mi hanno fatto un intervento chirurgico.
> Va male?



Come dice giustamente Necsus, dubito che la sentiresti spesso questa espressione... è più normale sentire:

*(a.) Mi hanno fatto un'operazione.
(b.) Mi hanno sottoposto a un intervento chirurgico.*

È una questione di registri: chi usa la prima (a.), non usa la seconda (b.) e viceversa; infatti (a.) è usata in contesti informali da persone meno acculturate e meno attente alla forma, e (b.) in contesti formali, da persone attente alla forma e più acculturate.


----------



## claudine2006

sabrinita85 said:


> Come dice giustamente Necsus, dubito che la sentiresti spesso questa espressione... è più normale sentire:
> 
> *(a.) Mi hanno fatto un'operazione.*
> *(b.) Mi hanno sottoposto a un intervento chirurgico.*
> 
> È una questione di registri: chi usa la prima (a.), non usa la seconda (b.) e viceversa; infatti (a.) è usata in contesti informali da persone meno acculturate e meno attente alla forma, e (b.) in contesti formali, da persone attente alla forma e più acculturate.


Sono d'accordo. Dipende dall'ambiente in cui ti trovi.


----------



## adritabares

Vi ringrazio.
Adriana


----------



## Necsus

Prego, Adriana.


----------

